# Fog Juice



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe the forum should be informative and truthful. I don't do reviews, but when a product or prop idea works well it should be applauded. When it doesn't, well...it should be questioned and discussed.

Last year I bought some Froggys Fog Juice. Two kinds: Swamp Fog and Freezin Fog.

I was quite dissapointed in the results with the Freezin Fog. Enough so that I tossed my chiller after Halloween and decided my design sucked. Yesterday, Halloween 2011, I used a section of large garden tube with a few frozen water bottles in it. I was using the pipe to blow fog from around a corner - from the side yard to the front...behind my displays. Just to keep my fog machine out of sight and untouched.

After refilling the fogger, unsolicited, several friends' comments duplicated my past comments. Geez...what kind of juice did you just put in it? That stuff doesn't work very well.

The comment, was made after the machine ran out of Swamp Fog and I refilled it with Freezin Fog. Basically the fog immediately rose in the air and dissapated. Even my friends noticed the difference. This stuff didn't even work as well as the standard juice from party city. I eventually poured the juice out of the machine and refilled it.

Did I get a bad batch of Freezin Fog? Has anyone that uses a bunch of this stuff experienced getting a bad bottle of juice?

Side Note - I believe it was Otaku who, a while back, mentioned using a 750 watt fogger. Based on one of his photos, I bought the same model on ebay. Thing works well. When set to a short cycle, that thing was able to put out so much smoke, the ToTs couldn't find the sidewalk and couldn't see the props. Lesson learned - get a higher watt fogger so it can keep up the cycling and add fog to the fog already in the air.

Did the tube work to make it hug ground? Not so much. At one point I had a great layer of fogging rolling down the yard. But I think that had more to do with a patch of warm temperature in the surrounding air.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just my opinion, but - we have good fog years and bad fog years, based on the weather. I swear by Freezin Fog, and won't buy anything different. Two years ago, the weather was just right and we had fog blocking the streets. Last year a fogger went down on us, but the little foggers that were working, the fog hung low. This year, the fog we had running from the duct work at the back of the cemetery hung low and looked incredible, but the fogger towards the front of the yard was getting too much wind, causing it to rise up and dissipate quickly. (But even then, with the fog scent we used (Swampy Marsh) when the fog wasnt clinging to the ground, it was scenting the air all around the Tot's, and it felt like entering an alternate world, just off the sidewalk!)

Another thing we have done with the Freezin Fog that worked well, was to wet the grass, and the fog really clung to that.

We have purchased about 10 gallon jugs of it, and I don't know that we've ever had a bad one, just bad weather conditions. Wind is hard to battle, even when it doesn't seem windy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ambient temp and wind can have a lot of effect on ground fog. I've also noticed that if you get the fog too cold, it will dissipate faster. I bought a cheap thermometer at a dollar store, and glued it inside one of my chillers. Keep the temp about 20-25 degrees colder than outside temp, and the fog hangs lower for a while. I'm not saying that you didn't get a bad batch of Froggy's, but I've bought many gallons from them, and never had any problems. I will say that their customer service department is top notch, and they usually do everything in their power to make things right with any dissatisfied customer.

**EDIT**
Like Dixie said, wetting the grass also helps tremendously.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had a jug of Froggy's Freezing fog juice that has lasted me a few years now. The result were mixed before this year, mostly based on the weather. I made some changes in my chiller (increased the size of the ice chamber), and had a couple of bottles of frozen water in the exhaust tubes. It was the best yet. We also had perfect weather in the low 50s and no wind. If you weren't happy, let Froggy's know. Maybe you did get a bad bottle.


----------

